# Training for New Crew Members



## techfred (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently an high school student in Canada leading the School's Stage Crew. I do have 4 years of experience in the technical field (Sound, Lights & Stage Managing) but my crew is new in the tech. field. I have a crew of 10 persons. I would like to know if you got tricks on how to word things to make it simple and understandable. I want to find a way to train them easily and effectively. Do you have software, videos? I want them to be able to run a production by themselves. Last show we had, they couldn't even handle 14 mics (EQs, soundcheck, problem-solving & Cueing), I had to take-over the sound. As a tech. director, I think my job is to supervise operations. Isn't? 

If you are an High School's stage crew, how to you usually operates? Is everyone trained on everything?

Thanks For the Replies

I would like to apologize for spelling/grammar mistakes as I'm a French-Speaking person.


Fred 
Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## np18358 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

First, Welcome to the Booth!! 
My response may be different from other high schoolers, as I go to a performing arts high school, but in my school, everything is student run. From the smallest piano recitals, to the largest musicals, its students designers and technicians. We also have 5 Technical Theatre Teachers, who teach (Technical Related Classes) during the day, and supervise during the afternoon and evening rehearsals. As this clearly isn't similar to your situation, I won't ramble. However, I can tell you what less arts oriented schools near me do. There usually is one student who understands technical theatre well, and is competent in all the aspects of production. They act as the Technical Director, assisting other students. If no other students are capable, or interested, this person (TD) is the Lighting/Set/Sound Designer. Hopefully there are other students that can do this, as it will certainly alleviate some of your stress. Then others students, who may not know as much, are the board ops. The best student besides yourself, should be the Stage Manager, and make sure they have an assistant. Finally, as unfortunately true as it is, the cast rejects, and random students, are the general stage crew, who move set under the Stage Managers Direction. Another thing I always like to make sure of (may not be applicable), is that you have a smart, safe, and trusted individual running fly rail. They need not know a lot about theatre, but they MUST be safe, trustworthy, and have a good sense of judgment. I hope this helps you get a sense of how some other high school theatre work. Feel free to let us know if this could accurately describe your theatre, or how you want it to run. As for learning material, some of the more expierenced members may have some good stuff however, look at this thread: Building and Training a Running Crew - ControlBooth


----------



## museav (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*


techfred said:


> I'm currently an high school student in Canada leading the School's Stage Crew. I do have 4 years of experience in the technical field (Sound, Lights & Stage Managing) but my crew is new in the tech. field. I have a crew of 10 persons. I would like to know if you got tricks on how to word things to make it simple and understandable. I want to find a way to train them easily and effectively. Do you have software, videos? I want them to be able to run a production by themselves. Last show we had, they couldn't even handle 14 mics (EQs, soundcheck, problem-solving & Cueing), I had to take-over the sound. As a tech. director, I think my job is to supervise operations. Isn't?


There are numerous threads addressing some of the available resources such as http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/6991-audio-tutorials-fav-links.html, http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education-career-development/25881-tech-theater-text.html, http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/scenery-props-rigging/29630-rigging-newbie.html and http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education-career-development/25188-lesson-plans-technical-theater.html. Just be aware that I have found that you can think you understood something but that is not necessarily the same as actually grasping it or being able to effectively explain or teach it. Put simply, you can have all the books and videos in the world but if a student has a question on something in those or misunderstands what is presented then what happens? 

No disrespect intended regarding your experience or knowledge but are you qualified to be teaching other students and to be responsible for them during productions? This goes beyond technical issues to legal and liability issues and even into areas such as teaching an established and/or approved curriculum.

In addition to that, is it reasonable to expect an apparently all student crew with only one experienced tech to be able to run a production by themselves? Or to learn to do so with some limited period of education and training? Is it possible to look for some external help that could not only help you through a few shows but also assist in training and educating the students techs while doing so? Something like their running a show with students watching then students working with them for the next show followed by students running the show with their assistance, all students with the external people their just in case or as needed for a show and then finally all students?


techfred said:


> I would like to apologize for spelling/grammar mistakes as I'm a French-Speaking person.


We forgive you.  Seriously, I find it interesting that I often see people on forums for whom English is a second or third language apologizing for spelling and grammar that puts many for whom English is supposedly their native language to shame.


----------



## technoman (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

I have a similar situation as you. I am also a HS student and I'm the TD at my school. Generally I have the new techies do as much setup as possible to help them learn how everything works and why it's there. I also give them the opportunity (if they chose, I never force them) to do some of the programming on the lighting board if they so choose. I will give them a quick lesson and walk them through it to help them learn. As for them running a show on their own, you need to ease them into the show world before you can expect them to do a show on their own. I always do either sound or lighting for the major productions, while the rest of them rotate through running crew. For smaller productions I always let them take over, but of course I'm always in the theatre. The best advice I can give you is to not throw them right into a show, they'll get nervous and panic. Ease them into it. Start with smaller stuff like running crew, and as they get more comfortable it will be easier for them (and probably more appealing) to do more important task like Stage Manager, Lighting, and Sound. That's the plan I've worked with and it hasn't backfired yet 
Good Luck!


----------



## lwinters630 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

Welcome also to CB, you will love this place!

The best will usually rise to the top. You really can't teach, but they can learn. Provide an environment where they can grow and move up the ranks. Everyone starts out sweeping the floors, then as *they* show interest, give them more responsibility. They will usually find their passion.

Training- start with the basics, Safety. Everything from fly rail, safety cables on lights, all the way to behavior (yes they are HS students!).

Let them earn their way up to the top. Students start out cleaning and storing cables, then move up to connecting cables/lights, then watching the sound/light operators, and then programing and running small events like an award presentation, band/choir concert.

I like to treat them as a team where everyone is important and each job is important. If the person sweeping the stage misses a screw that may cause a wagon/scenery to stop or fall while being moved.

Bring in guest speakers. Check with local colleges or your vendors/suppliers, they are usually willing to spare a few hours to talk about their products or expertise.

Don't expect too much from high school students. Look for opportunities to praise them when they do a good job, remember it is not about the production, it is about the person. You are growing kids into adults who will learn to make good choices while improving their skills.


----------



## techfred (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*


museav said:


> No disrespect intended regarding your experience or knowledge but are you qualified to be teaching other students and to be responsible for them during productions? This goes beyond technical issues to legal and liability issues and even into areas such as teaching an established and/or approved curriculum.



Our stage crew is not part of a course, but extracurricular activities that students joins on a voluntary basis, therefore there is no approved curriculum. It's just to give new crew members basics of productions. During productions, we are all by the legal supervision of our drama teacher which is the director of the play. I'm just leading technical activities since there is no "Theatre Technology" specialized teacher to teach new member. We do have a Stage Crew teacher supervisor, but she do not have enough experience in that field to train others. She here to ensure safety and legal issues. 

Thanks for the feedback

This forum is awesome to get answer to questions!

Fred


----------



## Dovahkiin (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

At my school, we've only ever had a couple of student TDs (never any faculty ones) and that was when the program first started. Instead we have one student in charge of each crew (we divide it into Set, Lights, Sound, Paint, Props, Costumes, and House & Publicity but different programs need different things) and it's their job to teach their individual crew throughout the course of the show. That way, you don't get into situations where the department is left with just one person who knows what do.
Obviously you can't get there immediately (or even within the rest of your time at the school), but that might be a good direction to head in. 

As for actually teaching them, I'll tell you what I do with my new lights people. Teach them the different types of instruments you have. I usually draw a little diagram of what it looks like and what it's light looks like on the stage. Quiz them on that every day. Just knowing that much makes hanging sessions less stressful. Then I teach them how to change plugs. That's a good time to cover safety and how it only takes a surprisingly small amount of electricity to do serious damage (Digital Electronics teacher said 0.015A or 15mA, but I'm not sure how accurate that is). Then teach them what you can about general maintenance on the fixtures. When you eventually move on to the board, take things slow. Show them something, then let them do it a few times. Maybe even leave a little cheat sheet by it saying what buttons to press to do simple things. I don't know if this is something you have to deal with in your space, but when you explain how circuits, dimmers, channels, subs, etc all work together, drawings are very helpful. Just something showing how they all fit together. You might want to leave that by board for a while too. Personally, I know it took me a while to get in to the right state of mind when working with the board. It's a bit intimidating at first.

There are similar ways to train other crews, but I can't say I've had to train people for anything else. No matter what they're learning, it's always a good idea for them to learn how to use every tool in the shop. You never know what you might have to do.

I hope that was at least a little bit helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Tex (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*


lwinters630 said:


> Don't expect too much from high school students.


I agree with everything you said except this. I always expect excellence. I don't always get it, but I always expect it.
People tend to rise to your level of expectation. I am reminded every year that high school students are capable of amazing things if they are given an environment where it's safe to create and are expected to always perform at their best.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*


Tex said:


> I agree with everything you said except this. I always expect excellence.



Yes that is true, I do let them know that I expect excellence. However in my mind and to prevent me from going crazy, I realize that they are students and not masters. So if we have to remake a piece of the set, we learn and remake it. Just today at set build a student was told to cut down a 2x8 flat to a 2x4. When he showed me his work (ragged cut and plywood overhanging), I asked him if he was proud of it. Sheepishly he said no so I asked what he should do, he replied "sand it smooth". Go and make yourself proud I said. He came back with a perfect edge, but most important a gleam of pride on his face. Yes it takes 4 or 5 times longer with students, but it is the look on that kids face worth the other 4 times.

Excellence is doing the best you can with what you have!


----------



## museav (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

This general topic always fascinates me as when I hear about students teaching other students I always wonder what is being taught (is the goal to get through a production or to learn theatre tech), the basis of what is being taught (how and where did the 'teachers' get their knowledge and information) and who is determining and assessing what is being taught (how do you make sure what is being passed on is valid and appropriate and avoid perpetuating misinformation and misunderstandings)?

I have no problem with students teaching other students and it can be a great learning experience for all involved, however I shudder to think of the misinformation, misunderstandings and oversights I would have passed on if I had tried to teach others when I was that age without some effective guidance and oversight. And while the resources available today greatly exceed what was available then, that applies to both good and bad resources with those most needing them often unable to discern the difference.

So taking a 'big picture' perspective, since this apparently an extracurricular activity more than it is an educational endeavor, what are the goals and what is realistic? Is the goal still to establish a foundation for people to move on to the next level or is the goal to get through the next production or is it simply to have fun? I would think that the answer to that kind of question might lead to different approaches.


----------



## jkluch95 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

I have the same problem as the OP, I am currently a Senior at my High School in Central/Northern NJ and I only have one person besides the Teacher (who is stepping down at the end of this year and turning it over to his assistant who is a new teacher) who I can rely on to lead the crew in my absence. 

The teacher has looked at me several times and told me he wishes he could clone twelve of me (twelve being our cap on our crew). 

I am primarily a sound guy but I have been leading the crew in both lighting and audio for the past year and a half. There are some people who grasp the topics and know their stuff but they are never available to do shows and/or are graduating with me this year. I have put my heart and soul into this crew for my entire High School career and I don't want to see it go to shambles. 

Help?

Signed,
Sleepless in New Jersey


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Training for New Crew Member*

Moving this thread from Audio to the Education forum.

How can I put this gently? I can't, so I won't try. Not directed at any one person, just a general rant. 

High school students: *Get over yourselves! *
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education-career-development/9503-king-queen-booth-complex.html 
The drama program at your school existed long before you and will continue long after the 3-4 years that you're there. It's admirable that you want to train "the next generation" of techies. It's even a necessity in many schools that often have no qualified teachers who understand technical theatre. 

But as a student your job is to learn as much as you can from whatever sources available, and then get out and don't look back. You have enough on your plate worrying about your own future--you don't need to worry about the institution's as well. It will be fine. Any high school teacher will tell you that these things go in cycles; some years they may have an abundance of qualified students and other times few or none. So what? That's life. Somehow, the auditorium still gets used; plays, musicals, band concerts, talent shows, and assemblies still happen. Education still happens.

It's unlikely that you or any of your cohorts will end up going into the field professionally. To the best of my knowledge, I was the only one of my high school that entered the business or even majored in theatre in college. Of my college classmates, few went into the business, and even fewer still have remained in it.

Rather than writing a curriculum or training guide for future students, work on your own resume. Maybe it's a selfish, Ayn Randian approach, but I believe it's the best mindset.

To end on a lighter note...


----------

